# Brown Algea



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

I just posted the same question on some another thread, but thoght it better to post a fresh thread.

I have a brown algea problem in my 240 Gallon. The plants are getting covered in this stuff. there are a lot of plants in the tank. I have a sand substrate. The plants are growing really well.

The lights are on 24 hours. The filteratrion is pretty good too. Algea stop is not working on the plants ??

Please help. My tank has lost its beauty


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

I dont know if this is true or not,but i heard that brown algae is caused by lack of sunlight so try and get more natural light into tank but not to much otherwise it will cause to much green algae.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

You should only leave on your lights for 12 hours. It will help stop your algee.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Check your water parameters. Nitrates (KNO3), PO4. If you see fluctuating levels you may want to try and balance them out. The proper levels for plant growth is 5-10 ppm for nitrates, .5-1 ppm for phosphates. This is the ultimate solution for algae. To maximize your plants uptake of nutrients so the algae starves to death. Your plants will greatly appreciate darkness for 12 hours also. Natural sunlight is generally bad for your tank. Your tank will most likely bloom with green water. My bristlenose pleco loves brown algae also. Good luck.
Jeff.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

What do you have for a cleanup crew also. Let us know what your lighting wattage is and if you are adding any kind of fertilizer. My best advise for anyone trying to get rid of most algae is to get a good set of test kits and monitor the ppm levels every day. Are you injecting CO2? My brown algae decreased with the co2 because the plants were able to outcompete the algea for nutrients with the added co2. However some black brush algea appered due to the fluctuating ppm level of co2. There always seems like there will be a fresh problem to manage with a planted tank but the key seems to be the right balance of nutrients, light, and elbow grease. The only algae that I cant get rid of effectively is the green spot algea. Nothing eats it and it needs almost nothing to live. Only a razor blade will do the trick. This seems to be the end of the algea trail.







If you need additional info on tracing your tank to up your appropriate nitrate, and phosphate levels. Actually potassium too. I should be able to find an appropritate article.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

channafreak said:


> What do you have for a cleanup crew also. Let us know what your lighting wattage is and if you are adding any kind of fertilizer. My best advise for anyone trying to get rid of most algae is to get a good set of test kits and monitor the ppm levels every day. Are you injecting CO2? My brown algae decreased with the co2 because the plants were able to outcompete the algea for nutrients with the added co2. However some black brush algea appered due to the fluctuating ppm level of co2. There always seems like there will be a fresh problem to manage with a planted tank but the key seems to be the right balance of nutrients, light, and elbow grease. The only algae that I cant get rid of effectively is the green spot algea. Nothing eats it and it needs almost nothing to live. Only a razor blade will do the trick. This seems to be the end of the algea trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Damn decent of you. Great bit of info.

I followed the advise with regard to keeping the light on for only 12 hours as wll as did a couple of water changes. the brown algea is decreasing. Some of the plants are still covered with the stuff!!!

How do you inject CO2?

I will post a pic of the tank tommorrow. I have a lot of plants in this tank. Also don't add any fertiliser. ANy ideas?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Davo said:


> How do you inject CO2?


 http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=44619


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm having the same problem, although my lights are only on for 12 hours - oh and it's not just brown algae now, but also green algae...









I didn't have any problems until I upped the wattage of my lights - I basically quadrupled the wattage from 60 watts to 240 total watts to help my plants grow and unwittingly I promoted algae growth as well. I have noticed a VERY high level of nitrates, I'm doing small daily water changes to lower it, although for the past three days/water changes I've noticed very little change in the nitrate level - which I'm guessing has to do with the similarity between the colors for 80 ppm - 160 ppm on my test kit, hopefully once it drops down to around 20 the difference will be more distinct. I plan on continuing the water changes until I get the nitrate levels really low, and hopefully that will help take care of the problem? I also plan on enlisting the help of a pleco and maybe some kind of snail to help "clean up". Anything else to try??


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

here is a picture showing the current situ of the tank


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

illnino said:


> Davo said:
> 
> 
> > How do you inject CO2?
> ...


 Thanks Mate. Will give this a shot.


----------

